# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى دعوة :  عزاء واجب في وفاة والد الاخ shaks (شمس)

## salihmob

توفي الي رحمة مولاه والد الاخوان    شمس الدين shaks   و عوض فكتوري     انا لله وانا ايه راجعون  (يا ايتها النفس المطمئنه ارجعى الى ربك راضيه مرضيه فادخلى فى عبادى وادخلى جنتى )  (صدق الله العظيم )    نسال الله العلى العظيم له الرحمه والمغفره  وان يرحمه ويثبته عند السؤال    اللهم : ياحنان يامنان ياواسع الغفران اغفر له وارحمه  واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء  والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس .    اللهم: ابدله دارا خير من داره واهلاً خيراًمن اهله  وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه وادخله الجنه واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار   اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولاتعامله بما هو اهله .  اللهم: إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته وإن كان مسيئاً  فتجاوز سيئاته يارب العالمين .    اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.  اللهم:انزله منزلاً مباركاً وانت خير المنزلين .  اللهم: انزله منزل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين  وحسن اولئك رفيقاً.    وانا لله وانا ايه راجعون

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*انا لله وانا ايه راجعون رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## mohamed73

ان لله وان اليه راجعون  اللهم وسع له في قبره وابدله بدنياه حياة طيبة مشرقة روضة من رياض الجنة وتجاوز عنه اللهم امين 
عظم الله اجركم اخواني
شمس وعوض

----------


## حسين العلي

انا لله وان اليه راجعون 
                                                 عظم الله أجركم يا اخوان 
                                                أسكنه الله فسيح جناته 
                                                وألهم أهله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## xmaroc

انا لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## Fannan1

تعازينا الحارة للاخ شمس الدين ولعائلة الفقيد  رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته انا لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## ahamid

_إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى_

----------


## hamza06

_انا لله وان اليه راجعون 
                                                 عظم الله أجركم
                                                وأسكنه الله فسيح جناته _

----------


## bouhelal

_إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى_

----------


## GSM-AYA

*ان لله وان اليه راجعون*

----------


## محمد السيد

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الحمد لله رب العالمين الحمد له على كل شئ  والحمد لله على مااخز وأعطى الدوام لله وحده لاشريك له وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نيابه عن أسرة الفقيد محي الدين فكتورى أرسل لكم خالص الشكر على تعازيكم
بارك الله فيكم وأدام أمثالكم وجزاكم الله خيرا سائل الله عز وجل ان لا تفقدوا عزيزا

----------


## seffari

*انا لله وانا ايه راجعون رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## sherif

انا لله وانا ايه راجعون
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## gsm_bouali

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته
تعازينا الحارة للاخ شمس الدين ولعائلة الفقيد   انا لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## hassan riach

*انا لله وانا ايه راجعون رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## alhkem

وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالو انالله وانا اليه راجعو

----------


## yassin55

بقلوب ملؤها الإيمان بقضاء الله وقدره، وباسمي وباسم كل أعضاء المنتدى نتقدم بأحر التعازي و المواساة إلى أخينا شمس الدين و باقي أفراد أسرة الفقيدة، داعين الله عز وجل أن يلهمهم الصبر و السلوان و للفقيد بالرحمة و الرضوان و إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.
اللهم اغفـر لهو وارحمهو و اعفو عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسلهو بالماء والثلج و البرد و نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس و أبدله دارا خيرا من داره و أهلا خيـرا من أهله و قه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار....اللهم آمين

----------


## orange

انا لله وانا ايه راجعون ,عظم اللة اجركم

----------


## محمد الطيب

إن الله وان اليه راعون

----------


## sfx.omar

شكرا لك والله يجزيك خير

----------


## alaa_day

انا لله وانا ايه راجعون لله ما عطى ولله ما أخد فصبر وحتسب

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

أعظم الله لك الأجر، وأعانك على الصبر    إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل عنده بأجل مسمى فلتصبر ولتحتسب

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*انا لله وانا ايه راجعون* رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## ighdriss

انا لله وان اليه راجعون 
                                                 عظم الله أجركم يا اخوان 
                                                أسكنه الله فسيح جناته

----------


## king of royal

انا لله وانا ايه راجعون
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## abdel23

ان لله وان اليه راجعون  اللهم وسع له في قبره وابدله بدنياه حياة طيبة مشرقة روضة من رياض الجنة وتجاوز عنه اللهم امين 
عظم الله اجركم اخواني

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*انا لله وانا ايه راجعون* رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## راشدمحمد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ولآله الصبر وحسن العزاء

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكورياورده

----------


## امير الصمت

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ان لله وان اليه رجعون احسن الله عزائكم وجبر مصابكم*        * وغفر لميتكم هذه مشيئة الله*

----------

